# Nitrates sky high



## Beckaroooo

Hi there guys,

We recently lost one of our musk turts to organ failure and in somewhat of a panic, did a massive tank overhaul thinking it may have been our fault she became unwell. I DO know better but in my panic STUPIDLY cleaned out all of the filter media in tap water rather than tank water which, somehow hasn't spiked the ammonia & nitrites, however nitrates are off the charts and we're now being plagued by hair algae. I use the API master tester kit and the nitrate test goes deep crimson within seconds of mixing (and it says to leave it 5 minutes for the result).

In order to try to remedy this, I completed two 30% water changes over two weeks (mindful that the filter media had recently been washed). I've been treating the water with tap safe and weekly clean, no change. Did another 50% water change, treated the water and started adding nitrate minus to the schedule. Put in a couple of plants which were torn up within a few days so no joy there and the couple moss balls don't seem to be doing anything either..

Then last week I went to our local aquarium store that holds musks in a total panic (I'd just picked up Donny's cremains, so was not in the best state to visit a shop) and the guy recommended that I leave the filter alone and do a 100% water change as well as removing and cleaning the sand substrate. I did the empty/refill and have left the sand out whilst we get the water under control and alas, a week later (including all the bl**dy water treatments) and we're still at blood red nearly instantly on the test. 

I then took a water sample to the pet shop as I was no longer trusting my test kit - nitrates on their kit registered 200ppm+ and is the highest any of the staff had ever seen.

I am at a complete and utter loss. Our tap water is testing around 20ppm which isn't ideal but doesn't explain why the tank is over 200ppm. I know that water quality isn't the be all and end all for turtles but this is ridiculous and I feel awful for our little Squirt. 

I'm considering changing out some of the filter media (the cotton, 15ppi sponge, phosphate sponge, maybe 50% of the carbon) and soaking them in tank water first but I've got myself into such a state that I'm just going to make things worse that I am reaching out for some guidance. 

Tank is a 50gal with approx 30gals water fill. We have a large canister filter, full length UVB strip light and a basking lamp. Tank temp is stable between 24.5-25c. Ammonia and nitrites are testing at 0ppm. PH is a little low at 7.4 but we're bringing that down slowly with pH down. 

Any help would be greatly received. I'm on the verge of tears just writing this as I feel so terrible for our remaining girl


----------



## frogeyed

Beckaroooo said:


> Hi there guys,
> 
> We recently lost one of our musk turts to organ failure and in somewhat of a panic, did a massive tank overhaul thinking it may have been our fault she became unwell. I DO know better but in my panic STUPIDLY cleaned out all of the filter media in tap water rather than tank water which, somehow hasn't spiked the ammonia & nitrites, however nitrates are off the charts and we're now being plagued by hair algae. I use the API master tester kit and the nitrate test goes deep crimson within seconds of mixing (and it says to leave it 5 minutes for the result).
> 
> In order to try to remedy this, I completed two 30% water changes over two weeks (mindful that the filter media had recently been washed). I've been treating the water with tap safe and weekly clean, no change. Did another 50% water change, treated the water and started adding nitrate minus to the schedule. Put in a couple of plants which were torn up within a few days so no joy there and the couple moss balls don't seem to be doing anything either..
> 
> Then last week I went to our local aquarium store that holds musks in a total panic (I'd just picked up Donny's cremains, so was not in the best state to visit a shop) and the guy recommended that I leave the filter alone and do a 100% water change as well as removing and cleaning the sand substrate. I did the empty/refill and have left the sand out whilst we get the water under control and alas, a week later (including all the bl**dy water treatments) and we're still at blood red nearly instantly on the test.
> 
> I then took a water sample to the pet shop as I was no longer trusting my test kit - nitrates on their kit registered 200ppm+ and is the highest any of the staff had ever seen.
> 
> I am at a complete and utter loss. Our tap water is testing around 20ppm which isn't ideal but doesn't explain why the tank is over 200ppm. I know that water quality isn't the be all and end all for turtles but this is ridiculous and I feel awful for our little Squirt.
> 
> I'm considering changing out some of the filter media (the cotton, 15ppi sponge, phosphate sponge, maybe 50% of the carbon) and soaking them in tank water first but I've got myself into such a state that I'm just going to make things worse that I am reaching out for some guidance.
> 
> Tank is a 50gal with approx 30gals water fill. We have a large canister filter, full length UVB strip light and a basking lamp. Tank temp is stable between 24.5-25c. Ammonia and nitrites are testing at 0ppm. PH is a little low at 7.4 but we're bringing that down slowly with pH down.
> 
> Any help would be greatly received. I'm on the verge of tears just writing this as I feel so terrible for our remaining girl


If it were me I would ditch all the water completly, empty out all the filter media and clean thoroughly. 
Refill the tank once all has been cleaned and purchase some Filter Start. 
This is living bacteria in a container that restarts the filter cycle, just pour into tank. 
PS. 
Before doing all this remove turtle and put into temporary container and carry out daily water change in that container whilst the tank matures.


----------



## frogeyed

frogeyed said:


> If it were me I would ditch all the water completly, empty out all the filter media and clean thoroughly.
> Refill the tank once all has been cleaned and purchase some Filter Start.
> This is living bacteria in a container that restarts the filter cycle, just pour into tank.
> PS.
> Before doing all this remove turtle and put into temporary container and carry out daily water change in that container whilst the tank matures.


Also make sure to renew all carbon, as carbon has this nasty habit of once fully saturated it will leach contaminates back into the water.


----------



## Beckaroooo

frogeyed said:


> If it were me I would ditch all the water completly, empty out all the filter media and clean thoroughly.
> Refill the tank once all has been cleaned and purchase some Filter Start.
> This is living bacteria in a container that restarts the filter cycle, just pour into tank.
> PS.
> Before doing all this remove turtle and put into temporary container and carry out daily water change in that container whilst the tank matures.


Thank you however I already did a 100% water change last week and a full media clean less than a month ago, used re start both times in case I'd killed the BB and still nothing. 

Though your second comment has me thinking to change the carbon instead of just cleaning per my follow on plan as its definitely old and perhaps that's the issue. I already have a full set of new media here so I'll swap out the carbon tonight and see if that's made any difference in a couple days - thanks so much for the response!


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

We use Alfagrog in our filters.


----------



## Swindinian

Nightmarish, but hang in there!

High nitrates normally less of a worry than nitrite and especially ammonia spikes, but even so 😳

You checked your supply water, and cross check your test kit 👍

You can purchase sachets which remove the nitrates, or use plants to soak up nitrates. Devil’s ivy / Pothos often used in aquariums (Believe it might be toxic if ingested? So further research compatibility). Could have a screened off section (egg crate) to stop any munching of plants/roots.
I believe bio balls also capture/convert nitrates?

You certainly can kick start the bio filter with bio cultures. Ammonia spikes may initially inhibit the nitrobacter or nitrosomonas (probably the latter), but once the ammonia conversion is stable, the nitrite conversion follow.

Definitely sounds like all the bio accumulation in the filter media is dumping back nitrates…….

Suggestion to exchange media sounds like a good idea!!

Good luck 🙂


----------



## Beckaroooo

Thanks everyone for your advice, it very much appreciated. I'll swap out some of the filter media and report back! If that doesn't work, I now have some alfagrog in my Amazon basket in readiness!


----------



## notropsis

.


----------



## Beckaroooo

Beckaroooo said:


> Thanks everyone for your advice, it very much appreciated. I'll swap out some of the filter media and report back! If that doesn't work, I now have some alfagrog in my Amazon basket in readiness!


So. The saga continues. Did a filter clean on Saturday, switched out the cotton and sponge filter media along with the carbon. Also switched 50% of the bio media with alfagrog. All new media soaked in tank water for an hour prior to changing over. Used restart, tap safe, nitrate minus and water safe just in case. 

I then c
ompleted a 25% water change yesterday and the nitrates are still way up, no change from what I can see.

Am I just being impatient now? It's not like I changed all of the filter media for the tank to start a new cycle and the ammonia/nitrites are still 0.

I'm pulling my hair out here. Have been shopping for nitrate removing plants even though I know Squirt will tear them up but the selection in my area is pretty dismal and I've been burnt buying aquarium plants online before...

Any more suggestions out there? 😭


----------



## Swindinian

Perhaps keep doing daily water changes until nitrate improves.

If this included aquarium fish, then I would be more cautious about percentage of water changes, but this wouldn’t be as critical to Chelonia?

Also review feeding schedule, to minimise any excess waste?

If the old bio media is still heavily loaded with organic waste, then might to try exchanging more of it.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

Can you post some pictures of the set up? What size is the tank and what temperature is the water?


----------



## Beckaroooo

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> Can you post some pictures of the set up? What size is the tank and what temperature is the water?


Hi there,

Tank specs are at the bottom of my first post


----------



## Beckaroooo

Swindinian said:


> Perhaps keep doing daily water changes until nitrate improves.
> 
> If this included aquarium fish, then I would be more cautious about percentage of water changes, but this wouldn’t be as critical to Chelonia?
> 
> Also review feeding schedule, to minimise any excess waste?
> 
> If the old bio media is still heavily loaded with organic waste, then might to try exchanging more of it.


Thanks for the advice, I'll continue with the water changes. I was worried about moving out too much bio media and starting the tank cycling again - I don't want to solve one problem by starting another! There are 6 surpae tetras in there with the turt but they've survived this nitrate spike so I'm fairly sure they are indestructible.

For feeding, I don't overfeed (every other day and only 3-4 pieces of King British Turtle food (I try to 50/50 the veggie sticks and meat) and I scoop out anything not eaten after 15-20 mins or so and net around the tank every day for any larger waste product.. Also have an air stone going for several hours a day to keep the water from stagnating...

This is driving me utterly crazy. If the levels aren't down by the weekend, I'll be looking to switch out more bio-media with the alfagrog I suppose..


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

I thought you were in the UK but now it is showing you as in the USA? What are the tank dimensions in feet and inches and what is the depth of the water?

The temperature is rather high if the turtle is an adult.


----------



## Beckaroooo

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> I thought you were in the UK but now it is showing you as in the USA? What are the tank dimensions in feet and inches and what is the depth of the water?
> 
> The temperature is rather high if the turtle is an adult.


Hey,

I'm in the UK. The tank is 90cm x 50cm x 40cm and the calculated volume of water is at around 125l. The volume of the tank and water fill was included in the initial post. 

The temperature has been pretty static in the tank since the turts went from infant to juvenile (reducing slightly when they got older) and I've seen many different articles giving quite varied temp ranges so I'm not going to change this since there is no definitive must have temp and it's within the safe range of every resource I've ever seen. 

It's just these bloomin nitrates I'm trying to get on top of (which are a new development, so I'm sure no bearing on the temp)


----------

